# Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???



## Mike85 (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo!
Wollte am Sonntag an den Rhein auf Zander gehen.
Habe mich dabei für die Köderfischvariante entschieden.
Nur welche Montage ist die Beste??Der Köfi wird mit 2 Zwillingshaken befestigt.

1. Mit Laufpose (vorbebleibt mit 4gr.), dann eine Grundblei und danach Stahlvorfach und Köfi mit Balsaholz so das er auftreibt....ca. 20-30cm über Grund

2. Nur Grundblei und Seitenarm mit 3er Wirbel und daran den Köfi so ca. einen Meter über Grund

3. wisst ihr noch ne andere Montage??
Welchen Köderfisch soll ich nehmen??

Vielen Dank für jede Antwort


----------



## j4ni (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*

Moin,
also ich bin gestern, weil ich das feedern auf zander auch mal ausprobieren wollte auf diesen threat gestossen: klick mich
denke der hilft dir erstmal. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ging es auch unter anderem um den Rhein. Ansonsten halte ich es eher einfach was die montage angeht, soll heissen langes vorfach (35 mono oder fluocarbonzeugs) dann wirbel, perle, tiroler hölzel, geflochtene. Und kleiner Köfi auf Einzelhaken aufgezogen mit Haken im Maul richtung Schwanz zeigend. Angle aber auch an nem Kanal und keinem Strom , aber ich denke nach dem Spiel werden sich die Rheinzanderprofis schon melden.


----------



## drogba (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*

wer der zander den fisch am kopf zuerst frist ist es doch dumm de haken im maul fest machen wenn wäre besser durch den schwanz dann kann er soagr in der strömung noch wakceln


----------



## bennie (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*

nimm dir mal mehr Zeit für deine Beiträge


----------



## Jockel13883 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*

Ich war letzten Samstag am Rhein bei Kleve auf Zander unterwegs. Auch nachts und auch mit KöFi. Folgende Montage hat sich als erfolgreich herausgestellt: Auf die Hauptschnur wird ein anti-tangle Boom gefädelt. Danach eine Stopperperle und dann wird ein Wirbel angeknotet. In den Wirbel hängst du dein Vorfach ein, kann ruhig Monofil sein, weil es zumindest in dem Rheinabschnitt, den ich befische so gut wie keine Hechte gibt. In den Wirbel am anti-tangle Boom hängst du ein Grundblei von 60-120 gramm, je nachdem wie stark die Strömung ist. Das Vorfach sollte ungefähr 1 Meter bis 1,5 Meter lang sein. Den Köfi solltest du mit einer Ködernadel aufziehen, sodass der Haken ( am besten Einzelhaken der Größe 2-1) im Genick austritt und mit der Spitze Richtung schwanz zeigt. Wenn du den Köderfisch auftreibend anbieten willst, bietet es sich an, dem Fisch Styropor in den Bauch zu ziehen. Das geht ganz einfach, indem du die Styroporkügelchen auf eine Mono-Schnur aufziehst, mit einer Stopperperle fixierst und dann mit eine Ködernadel in den Köfi ziehst, und zwar am besten vom Maul her.
Ich denke die Posenmontage kannst du am Rhein wegen der starken Strömung vergessen.
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## bennie (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*

Die Montage ist einfach ..... und einfach effektiv.... benutze sie genau so im Stillwasser... nur meist mit 10gr


----------



## kulti007 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*

das ist ja genau das richtige thema um meine fragen zu stellen |rolleyes

wie lange wartet ihr mit dem anschlag bei einem biss |kopfkrat
(zwillingshaken im maul)

mit den stüro-kugeln habe ich auch probiert. war aber meistens nicht so einfach die im köfi unterzubringen.
jetzt nehm ich immer weinkorken und schneide diese in streifen, so das ich sie ganz leicht ins köfimaul einführen kann. ist meinermeinung nach leichter. aber balsaholz ist bestimmt noch besser, da mehr auftrieb. 

daher die nächste frage: wo bekommt man balsaholz???#c

so das reicht |supergri

mfg


----------



## Jockel13883 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*

Mit dem Anschlag verfährt man wie folgt: meistens (in ca. 90% der Fälle) zieht der Zander erst einmal ziemlich weit mit dem KöFi im Maul ab, das kann durchaus 1-2 Minuten dauern. Danach bleibt er ne Weile stehen, in dieser Zeit schluckt er den Fisch, danach zieht er wieder ab, während dieser zweiten Flucht sollte man anschlagen, allerdings nicht sofort wenn der Zander loszieht, sondern erst nach ca. 10-20 Sekunden. Du siehst, vieles hängt bei dem Zander von dem jeweiligen Individuum ab, das man gerade am Haken hat. Um das Verangeln von Jungzandern zu vermeiden, setze ich meistens KöFis um 10-12cm Länge ein.


----------



## Jockel13883 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*

Balsaholz bekommst du in den meisten Bastelläden und vor allem im Modellbauladen


----------



## Silverstar (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*

Also die oben genannte montage benutze ich auch, bei mir war der Zanderbiss aber anders:

der Bissanzeiger ging in 5cm rucken nach oben und das 4 mal danach hat er sehr langsam schnur genommen bis ich dann nach 15-25sec. angeschlagen hab, der haken saß sehr tief im Maul. es war ein 65er Stachelritter


----------



## robi_N (9. März 2007)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*

Ist das Angeln am Rhein mit Drillingen nicht verboten, bzw. dann kann man doch nur eine Rute benutzen oder?


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2007)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*

Im Moment mindestens 120-160g Flachblei an der Feeder... #h


----------



## martin k (9. März 2007)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*

HI!

Ich bevorzuge zum Zanderangeln und auch zum Hechten rel. große Einzelhaken in Kombination mit schnellem Anschlag...weniger verletzte Fische, händeschonenede/s Landung/Abhaken und doch recht sicheres Haken...

Beim Grundangeln+Strömung und nicht allzu gewaltigen Würfen
steche ich den Haken in der Nähe der Brustflossen von unten durch den Köfi. Ins Maul kommt Auftriebsmaterial.
So angeködert spielt der Fisch in natürlicher Schwimmposition in der Strömung.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## b&z_hunter (9. März 2007)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*

Tach !!

Ich angele seid Jahren in der Oder auf Zander.
1-2 Einzelhaken hat bis jetzt immer gereicht und der Fisch hat zu fast 100% immer gehangen. Wo der Fetzen und damit habe ich hauptsächlich geangelt befestigt werden ist egal in der Strömung wedelt er so oder so immer schön vor sich hin.
Manchmal ist der Kopf ganz gut ein anderes Mal das Schwanzteil.


----------



## b&z_hunter (9. März 2007)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> Mit dem Anschlag verfährt man wie folgt: meistens (in ca. 90% der Fälle) zieht der Zander erst einmal ziemlich weit mit dem KöFi im Maul ab, das kann durchaus 1-2 Minuten dauern. Danach bleibt er ne Weile stehen, in dieser Zeit schluckt er den Fisch, danach zieht er wieder ab, während dieser zweiten Flucht sollte man anschlagen, allerdings nicht sofort wenn der Zander loszieht, sondern erst nach ca. 10-20 Sekunden. Du siehst, vieles hängt bei dem Zander von dem jeweiligen Individuum ab, das man gerade am Haken hat. Um das Verangeln von Jungzandern zu vermeiden, setze ich meistens KöFis um 10-12cm Länge ein.



Aber nicht wenn du in der Strömung bzw.Strömungskante fischst.2-3 wippen der Spitze und dann kommt der Anschlag hängen fast immer.


----------



## gründler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*

hi
Zander sind Barschartige Fische,und Barschartige Fische Saugen ihre Nahrung zu 90% mit einem heftigen Schwall Wasser ein und auch wieder aus.Unter Gummianglern bekannt die 00.1-2 Sekunden die man Zeit hat um den Anschlag zu setzen,ansonsten wird das Gummi wieder ausgespült.Und genauso inhaliert er sich auch Köderfische.Wenn Du 10-20Sekunden wartest reicht das.Aber jeder hat da seine eigene Methode und Theorie.


----------



## Fishing-Conny (10. März 2007)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*

ganz normale grundmontage .
running boom ein 40gr blei(jenach strömung auch mehr)
stahlvorfach mit einzel oder doppelhaken
kderfisch mit auftriebskörpfer füttern und aufziehen


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (10. März 2007)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*



bennie schrieb:


> nimm dir mal mehr Zeit für deine Beiträge




#6  #6  #6

Habe auch schon bei diversen Threads bzw. Themen hier im AB das eine oder andere Mal schwer mit dem Kopf schütteln müssen #c 

Deutsche Sprache- schwere Sprache :g

Gruss,
Andy


----------



## Promachos (10. März 2007)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*



bennie schrieb:


> nimm dir mal mehr Zeit für deine Beiträge



Hallo!

Ich fand dieses Gestammel auch schlimm. Und bei manchen Leuten bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es wirklich nur an der Eile liegt, mit der sie ihre Beiträge schreiben:g

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Köfiaal (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*

Laufpose, Bebleiung, Wirbel, 90 Zentimeter langes Vorfach, Einzelhaken Größe 2, Köderfisch (Rotauge, ca. 12 cm) mit Ködernadel durch den Mund aufziehen so das der Einzelhaken aus dem Maul schaut, beim After wieder raus, Schlaufe machen, damit sich der Köderfisch beim Auswerfen nicht zusammenrutscht und dann so tief stellen, dass die Hälfte des Vorfaches auf dem Grund liegt..
Bittesehr 
Gruß
Köfiaal


----------



## daci7 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander Köderfisch Montage...welche???*



Köfiaal schrieb:


> Laufpose, Bebleiung, Wirbel, 90 Zentimeter langes Vorfach, Einzelhaken Größe 2, Köderfisch (Rotauge, ca. 12 cm) mit Ködernadel durch den Mund aufziehen so das der Einzelhaken aus dem Maul schaut, beim After wieder raus, Schlaufe machen, damit sich der Köderfisch beim Auswerfen nicht zusammenrutscht und dann so tief stellen, dass die Hälfte des Vorfaches auf dem Grund liegt..
> Bittesehr
> Gruß
> Köfiaal



1. hat der TE nach knapp 4 jahren bestimmt schon seine Montage gefunden 
2. ist deine Montage für den Rhein ungeeignet, da entweder die Pose in der Strömung schnell wegtreibt oder, wenn du in der Kehrströmung der Buhne angelst, wo man durchaus ne Pose verwenden kann, deine Montage zu 99% nur Hänger und Krabben bringt


----------

